# Getting started on the Christmas layout



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

The indoor "F" scale layout is still in the planning stage so I thought I would start the Christmas layout in the loft. The benchwork is 1 x 3 pine made in 2ft x 6ft sections so it can be taken down and stored. No screws to hold the sections needed as I made "L" brackets and fastened them to the sections with the legs and they just hang on each other supported by the 5 legs in the front made from 3/4" plywood and some scrap 5/4 stair tread rips. The back half rests on a knee wall and extends about a foot over where the freelanced bridge made from scrap maple flooring and pine shelving overhangs the kitchen below. I have to cut plywood and homasote board for the roadbed then 2 inch styrene foam insulation board will fill in the rest for scenery construction and a mountain on the left side. I still have a control panel to make, block wiring (no DCC), signals, and lighting to do once the scenery is in place. Forgive the side ways photos but I'm having trouble uploading photos from my MAC to the site even though I tried croping and changing the aspect they still upload side ways.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks like its off to a nice start


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

Really like your bench work and bridge!

I'll be watching for updates 

-Jim


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks, will install the roadbed this weekend and probably the control panel and wiring


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

load the pictures into an editing program, rotate them, and save them.

There's a difference in looking at a picture and rotating it to view it, and actually rotating the data in the actual file.

Greg


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Well progress has been a little slow, busy outside those trees keep dumping leaves all over. Finished the roadbed and painting and installing the bridge, it all has to come apart easy after Christmas so it takes a little longer the only screws to remove are those holding the legs on. I used Luan plywood with 1/2 inch Homasote cut and chamfered for roadbed. My old Kalamazoo 4-4-0 has to go into the shop it stopped running during the track testing. More to finish this weekend.
And thanks for the tip on the pics Greg but still having trouble I edited this one and 3 others the same but this is the only one that would upload correctly, will figure it out.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

The bridge looks really nice painted. I think it's coming along quite nicely.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Jaug;

Just a note regarding your Kalamazoo 4-4-0. Hartland Locomotive Works (HLW) is still making essentially the same locomotive. They may be able to supply parts, or in the worst case, you could get a similar locomotive from them.

Best wishes,
David Meashey


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

Thanks for the Kalamazoo info but the engin only needed a good cleaning and a lube, while I was at it I added a smoke unit from a Bachmann Connie a new LED headlight and an inexpensive but nice sound unit along with some detail items.


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*Christmas Layout Progress*

Has taken a bit longer than I expected, work does get in the way of liesure time. So far all the foam has been fit a little more shaping to do and to finish the top of the mountain (where my wife claims Santa will live) she's been decorating houses and some rolling stock, we also decided to put an On3 "elf railroad" on top of the mountain just have to figure out where. Attached are a few progress photos


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*Christmas Layout ProgressPhotos*

Here are the photos


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*Christmas Layout Progress*

Photos of the progress


----------



## DennisB (Jan 2, 2008)

Really like the use of foam and looking forward to see it painted. Well done. Dennis


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*Getting Started on the Christmas Layout Now Complete*

Merry Christmas to all. I apologize for my lack of updating this thread I started but I was busy trying to get this layout completed for Christmas Day. I was caught up in modifying a Connie and started the Christmas layout a bit later than I should have, (which my wife did not let me forget). Anyway all was finished by Christmas Eve. The most difficult part was making everything removable for storage after the holiday. There are seven 2ft x 6ft open frame bench work units connected together to make an 8ft x 10ft table. The large and small bridges were made from scrap maple flooring and or pine. I used 2 inch thick insulation styrene foam board for the scenery bases in 2ft x 2ft sections for most of the units except between tracks. The track is all LGB on hand cut homosote roadbed. There are 5 switches and about 60 ft of track. All the foam was cut to nestle into the bench work. The tunnel portals were carved from foam board as was the mountain which is two sections and was brush painted. All the buildings except for one farm house are Piko kits, some new, some basket cases bought on eBay I changed the facades on most of the kits, repainted them and added LED lighting, window decorations and signage pulled from the internet. The Bijou theatre had 42 LEDs mounted in the marquee with an LED Magician control unit mounted inside, a small geared motor spins the red ball on top. All the interior lighting was made from small Christmas tree light strings, cutting individual lights from the string and adding connectors. All lighting and other electrical connections were made using 2 and 3 pin Molex connectors and distribution terminal blocks for easy take down. The foam where the snow is was painted flat white and then had white glue brushed on and the snow applied. Motive power is Kalamazoo 4-4-0, Aristro Rodgers 2-4-2 and the ELF RR on the mountain top is a Bachmann On30 0-4-0 Porter pulling a Bachmann Caboose and 4 mining cars I built from kits.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Congratulations on getting it finished in time for Christmas 

It looks terrific. Very well done.


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

jaug;

That turned out very nice! I wouldn't mind spending some time there with a cup of cocoa and a song book of Christmas carols. Looks like a perfect place to do some caroling.


Best,
David Meashey


----------



## Franky-B (Oct 17, 2015)

*snow*

what did you use for snow


----------



## jaug (Oct 18, 2011)

*snow*

the snow we found both in a card shop and a department store it's from Department 56, it comes in a 7 ounce bag with "Fresh Fallen Snow" written on it. It is finely cut plastic and is flame retardant. Sku label has the numbers, 56.49979 and 7 3440907056 1 on it


----------



## Franky-B (Oct 17, 2015)

thank you


----------

